

Want the Truth Behind “I Am Adam Lanza’s Mother”? Read her blog. - caublestone
http://sarahkendzior.com/2012/12/16/want-the-truth-behind-i-am-adam-lanzas-mother-read-her-blog/

======
jere
There's a very big difference between imagining murdering people because they
are annoying you and actually threatening it (like she claims her son has
done). So I'll give her a pass on that. An amusing anecdote from Steven
Pinker: <http://youtu.be/LJvqR6Y9acw>

>In surveys of homicidal fantasies, the question "Have you ever fantasized
about killing someone who you don't like?"... 75% of men admit to at least
occasionally having fantasized about killing someone. What does this say about
human nature? It says that 25% of men are liars.

I'm not sure which son is which. It would be pretty damning if the Steve Jobs
kid was also supposed to be the mentally ill kid. None of the behavior she
describes there is unusual or to me even disagreeable. The damn kid sounds
like a genius who happens to be liberal (who is young and isn't?) and has an
obsession with Steve Jobs (I'm guilty). But some people are saying in the
comments that they are separate kids.

>If I am wrong about this, I truly apologize.

I'm thinking an apology may be on the way.

------
binaryorganic
I obviously don't know this woman and can't speak to the truth of anything she
wrote, but the citations in this post don't really seem like the poster has
uncovered anything but the fact that, like all people dealing with really
tough situations, sometimes you just wanna throttle your kid for their, you
know... being a kid.

I was moved by the original post, but this follow-up seems a bit reaching for
my taste.

~~~
Tichy
Actually, no, you don't just sometimes end up to want to throttle your kid.

------
gorbachev
I'm a parent. My kids are good kids.

But they will drive me absolutely crazy pretty much every day. To a point
where I think of doing all kinds unthinkable things to them. I also often
fantasize just leaving, and living happily ever after.

I will, of course, never do any of that, and I would do absolutely anything
for my kids, incl. protecting their lives over mine.

Sarah Kendzior either has no kids, or has some other motives for posting that
garbage.

~~~
Tichy
Could you give some examples? I guess my kid is still too young (2 years old),
but I wonder, why not sometimes just let them be? I have sometimes been a
little bit stressed out, but it wasn't his fault, and it didn't go as far as
wanting to hurt him. I can not really imagine a lot of situations that would
make me want to do that. Like if he is singing in the car - perhaps he just
doesn't want to go where you want him to go? I mean I wonder if parents simply
get angry because their kids are disobedient, but really they also don't
respect their kids very much?

~~~
johnnyn
I can't speak for gorvechev but I can see why parents think of these things.
It became exponentially more difficult with the addition of our second child.
The older one is mostly sweet to the baby and she is super pleasant but there
are times she is a "terrible" two. I'm not talking about not wanting to go
somewhere, moreso throwing a toy on the baby or something like that. I have to
protect both children but how do you handle a toddler picking on a baby? It
becomes very hard.

We don't spank our kids but there are times I really want to.

~~~
Tichy
I admit that is something I also worry about, should we ever have a second
kid.

------
GBKS
In the viral post, the Mom wrote "I need help" and "This problem is too big
for me to handle on my own". That's really the key thing here, independent of
how her marriage turned out or whether she uses a blog to vent. She's losing
control of the situation and is concerned her son will do something stupid in
an act of rage. Her post is a plea to the general public to help people with
mental illnesses, because sometimes the people in their vicinity aren't able
to. Making her look bad detracts from that message, but does not take away
from it (IMHO).

------
tlrobinson
Most of these "fantasies" come across as tongue-in-cheek rants of a frustrated
mother.

Dysfunctional family, yeah. Over-sharing on a public blog? Certainly. Mentally
ill? Not so sure.

------
johnnyn
This is ridiculous. Parenting is really freaking hard. I'm a father of two
small kids but I can't imagine being a single mom of four kids, with one
mentally ill, like Liza. I commend her for being so honest and using her
writing to get through such a difficult thing like parenting.

------
molecule
This article seems more like an Ad-Hominem attack upon Liza Long than any kind
of critique on the points raised in I Am Adam Lanza's Mother.

------
clyfe
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C3%BCnchausen_syndrome_by_pro...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C3%BCnchausen_syndrome_by_proxy)

------
tribe
I think that a better critique of "I Am Adam Lanza's Mother" can be found here
[1], and discussed on hacker news here [2]. I think it is more productive to
focus on the content of the original post than the author.

[1] [http://thegirlwhowasthursday.wordpress.com/2012/12/16/you-
ar...](http://thegirlwhowasthursday.wordpress.com/2012/12/16/you-are-not-adam-
lanzas-mother/)

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4929592>

